# Piratenromantik



## lieselotte

Buenas tardes, 
necesito de vuestra ayuda. 

Como se dice o a lo mejor se describe Piratenromantik en Español?

Me refiereo a la imaginación romantica de la pirateria en el contexto con una isla en el Océano Indico. 


Un ejemplo para entender mejor mi problema: 

Bali - wer den Namen dieser Insel hört denkt zuerst an unvergessliche Sonnenuntergänge, Urlaub, Piratenromantik, Entspannung, etc...

Bali - cuando escuchamos el nombre de la isla nos vienen a la mente imagenes de inolvidbles puestas de sol, vacaciones, imagenes romaticos de pirateria (?), relajación, etc...

Esta bien utilizado: imagenes romanticos de pirateria? O quizas es mejor ideas romanticas sobre la pirateria?

Gracias 

Saludos
Lieselotte


----------



## Geviert

Hola,

me quedaría con _imágenes/escenas románticas de piratería. _Si es un catálogo de viajes, usaría _escenas_.


----------



## ErOtto

Sólo se le ocurriría a un alemán relacionar la piratería con _romanticismo_. 


Mi propuesta:

Bali: cuando escuchamos el nombre de esta isla nos vienen a la mente imagenes de puestas de sol únicas, de relajación, de vacaciones, escenas de historias de piratas, de coloridos mercados de especias, etc...

Nótese la repetición de la preposición en la enumeración... no es necesaria, pero da más énfasis a la enumeración.

Saludos
Er


----------



## lieselotte

Hola, 
no es un catálogo de viajes (entonces lo tendría más facil y evitaría el tema de la piratería). 
Se trata de relacionar el nombre Bali (de la isla) con un colchón. 
No es muy facil y pensé en imagenes romanticas de pirateria, ya que en muchas novelas, se le aplica más bíen una imagen romantica (chico bueno se convierte en pirata para rescatar a su adorada chica raptada por los piratas, tesoros, etc....).

Al principio pensé en Südsee-Romantik, pero resulta que debido a la ubicación geografica de la isla Bali, no se puede aplicar...mientras al estar en el Océano Indico, sí se pueden relacionar "cuentos" de pirateria. 
De todas formas gracias por vuestra ayuda. 
Lieselotte


----------



## Mrs. Van Dort

Bali - cuando oímos el nombre de la isla nos vienen a la mente imágenes de inolvidables puestas de sol, vacaciones, románticas historias de piratas, relajación, etc...

No tenemos que escuchar volitivamente "Bali" para que nos evoque todo esto, sino sólo oírlo.

Yo me inclino por "románticas historias de piratas".

Último ya: propongo este pequeño cambio "el nombre de la isla nos evoca imágenes inolvidables..." que significa lo mismo pero en un registro algo más elevado.


----------



## Geviert

> e trata de relacionar el nombre Bali (de la isla) con un colchón.


Caramba, un verdadero experimento dadaista entonces.  A ver. Dependiendo del público que leerá yo usaría un lenguaje más publicitario:

_cuando escuchamos el nombre de esta isla de ensueños nos vienen a la mente maravillosas imágenes inolvidables de puestas de sol únicas, de relax, de vacaciones interminables como siestas eternas, escenas románticas de piratas, corsarios y bucaneros, de coloridos mercados de especias, Simbad el marino que llega a rescatarnos, etc...
_


----------



## lieselotte

Buenas tardes, 
sé que no resulta facíl y hasta cierto punto es un reto, tanto en Español como en Alemán (Me refiero a relacionar un colchón con una isla).

Volviendo al asunto, gracias por vuestras sugerencias, que tanto la de Mrs. Van Dort como la de Geviert me gustan bastante más que mi propio intento..... 

Nuevamente muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda. 

Lieselotte


----------

